# Christmas Fatwa



## piet (Dec 23, 2009)

Christmas fatwa
Muslim leader Jussuf al-Karadawi, 83, has issued a fatwa on Christmas calling on the Islamic world to ban the festival. The preacher - who heads the influential Islamic Research Centre in Doha, Qatar - said in a seasonal message:"Arabs and Muslims should not allow the celebration of Christmas. "Christmas trees should be not be sold and crosses should be removed from church steeples. Even the word Christmas is an offence.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2009)

Intolerance in any form is irresponsible for a "man of god"


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2009)

may the spirt of Christmas future visit him soon 

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with DB...just watched that movie today as a matter of fact.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2009)

**** him! Worthless piece of ****!

As Eric said, such intolerance should not be allowed by any "man of god'.


----------



## Butters (Dec 23, 2009)

Even tho' I've seen it at least 20 times, I didn't know until today that the Grinch was a Muslim cleric...

I bet he doesn't like roast beast, either. Not in the least...

JL


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

"Man of Dirt"


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Heh. I'd like to see a bunch of devout Islamic fundamentalists take him at his word and try to remove some nativity scenes or church-steeple crosses here in Texas. They'd be arguing the piety of their actions with their Creator in no time flat!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2009)

Wonder how that douchebag would like it if the Pope issued a Papal Decree condemming Ramadan?

It's clowns like him that create tensions between religions...


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2009)

Just another fundamentalist, nothing to get really riled up over. The media exposure is the thing that frustrates me most to be honest.


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2009)

man of god my Ass !

may his testicles be stung by scorpions

......... just spreading some Christmas cheer the world over ..........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

Religion and Politics are perfect human inventions, until people get involved.

But if the Pope did something like that that part of the world would be in an uproar.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, I have only one message for the "Man of God:" Go [email protected] yourself!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Now, now....in this joyous season of giving, lets give him the opportunity to discuss this with his maker. In person.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 23, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Now, now....in this joyous season of giving, lets give him the opportunity to discuss this with his maker. In person.



Ah, your right RA. I forgot my Chirstmas spirit.  
Tell you what, if you can pay for my plane ticket and expenses, I'll personally make sure he discusses this with his maker. Oh, and just throw in a few extra hundred, in case I want to stop in Cairo.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Yer ticket I can handle. Expenses...not so sure. I can donate a couple boxes of shotgun shells, if you like!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 23, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Yer ticket I can handle. Expenses...not so sure. I can donate a couple boxes of shotgun shells, if you like!



That sounds good. I'll bring you back a souvenir. Tell me, do you prefer ears, or a nose?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> That sounds good. I'll bring you back a souvenir. *Tell me, do you prefer ears, or a nose?*


How about a coin purse?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Man of God....not bl**dy likely! More like man of camel! You no good, two timing, camel sh*gging piece of sh*t!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a Christmas gift for him. It's a goat. A Happy F*****g.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas, piet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Wurger said:


> I have a Christmas gift for him. It's a goat. A Happy F*****g.



Wojtek.....such language!....good idea though!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2009)

Erich said:


> man of god my Ass !
> 
> may his testicles be stung by scorpions
> 
> ......... just spreading some Christmas cheer the world over ..........



I'm with Erich on this one. If that doesn't work we can give Wojtek's idea a go.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 24, 2009)

Some man of god, scumbag.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm issuing my own fatwa:

"Jussuf al-Karadawi is an idiot"


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Wojtek.....such language!....good idea though!!




Sorry friends. I know as such language isn't used very often by me and all can be astonished.But reading a such bull s**t I couldn't resist from that.

How to consider those people and their religion tollerant and peaceful.......


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2009)

Actually, the Koran does teach a tolerant and peaceful religion. An outspoken minority has twisted it to their own ends, unfortunately.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2009)

not really, read further you infidel ! you will either join us or die by the sword..............yeah real peaceful folk.

may the hordes of sand fleas enter into every one of his orifices.

kind regards during the season

E ~


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2009)

We should all band together and send him a Christmas Card -


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2009)

I got something in mind for that freak that's far better than a Christmas card...

How about a little early morning wakeup call like this:


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2009)

Erich said:


> not really, read further you infidel ! you will either join us or die by the sword..............yeah real peaceful folk.
> 
> E ~



Heh. It HAS been a while...


----------

